# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Rimborso ART. 15

## Maxtooney

Ho un cliente che svolgendo attività di disbrigo pratiche, incassa dai suo i clienti parte del suo compenso come rimborso spese anticipate art. 15. Ora nel 2019 opterà per il regime forfettario. Mi domando, i compensi incassati art. 15 sono esclusi dal fatturato, visto che sono totalmente compensati dalle spese sostenute? 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ho un cliente che svolgendo attività di disbrigo pratiche, incassa dai suo i clienti parte del suo compenso come rimborso spese anticipate art. 15. Ora nel 2019 opterà per il regime forfettario. Mi domando, i compensi incassati art. 15 sono esclusi dal fatturato, visto che sono totalmente compensati dalle spese sostenute? 
> Grazie

  Se sono rimborsi art. 15 DPR 633/72 non hanno nulla a che vedere con il fatturato.

----------

